# Slide Failure



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

only our 3rd real trip in the 290RLS... a quick weekend overnighter. Went to put the slide out and pressing "OUT" just gave the "clicking" noise that I normally heard when the button is pressed and the slide is all the way "IN". Pressing "IN" gives nothing at all...... kind of odd.

Visual inspection of everything reveals nothing keeping the slide from operating. I'm not in favor of digging out the video of how to access the manual slide..... don't want to cut into the underbelly just yet .

<sigh> anyone have any clues to help me debug here at the picnic table tonight?








ON EDIT: It seems all I had to do was call upon the KHARMA of Outbackers.com.

After posting...I went back and did a little tapping IN..then OUT.. and voila... it started to work. Not sure yet what might have happened...but thank you OUTBACKERS.COM

Now I can go to the Lynrd Skynrd concert tonight and enjoy it rather than have my mind pre-occupied.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bad switch or loose wire. Switch will be easier to repair then finding a loose wire, good luck.

Enjoy the concert.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

luverofpeanuts said:


> It seems all I had to do was call upon the KHARMA of Outbackers.com.


Glad we could help!


----------

